# Video Mode Not Supported



## 237 (Dec 2, 2009)

I would like to share this information i have for anyone who encounters the same problem as i did. I had already had this problem on another computer to which i thought i had cured but certainly did not cure the problem.
I tried System restore and to make sure that all windows updates were downloaded and although i could not pt my finger on exactly which one cured the problem i thought that the problem had been cured well it was but did not last long so here is how i fixed it in the end.
The problem is many will tell you to go to display/settings. Then in the next box change the screen resolution which you find is locked and cannot be reset.. All this mind you will be done in Safe Mode as the resolution at which Safe Mode works is supported. Also you may be told that while in display go to advance/ then select the monitor from the tab you will see that upon clicking that tab the properties is greyed out and you cannot select a monitor or even change the screen refresh rate...

Ok this is what you do and should fix your problem!! Firstly get your computer into safe mode usually by holding down the f8 key before the Windows splash screen opens.. Now THIS IS IMPORTANT!! LOOK VERY CARFULLY AT THE SCREEN AND LOOK FOR (ENABLE VGU MODE) it wont have brackets around it Click ENTER!!
The computer will now reboot into VGU mode and you will get a box that comes up asking if you want Windows to automatically set your screen click yes... Now your screen will work as it should but if you want to make the pages smaller just go to control panel/display/Screen settings and the change the screen resolution on the slider. This cured my problem for good and should cure your problem.. Let me know if this helps anyone with the same annoying problem.:up:


----------



## 237 (Dec 2, 2009)

I forgot to mention that also make sure that you insert the driver disc if you have one for your monitor when the enable Vgu option is taken. When the screen loads up you will get a balloon message saying something like the set up is not correct click this baloon windows then asks if you want to change the resolution click yes. After this before you change a resolution on the slider in display settings make sure your monitor driver disc is installed otherwise if you change the settings on the slider it will go back to video mode cannot be displayed.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

This is not a problem, so it should not be in the XP forum. Moving.

There is no VGU". It is "VGA".

And we recommend that the driver disk not be used because they usually contain old, often first version, and often buggy drivers. It is better to get the driver's recent version from the manufacturer.


----------



## 237 (Dec 2, 2009)

Elvandil said:


> This is not a problem, so it should not be in the XP forum. Moving.
> 
> There is no VGU". It is "VGA".
> 
> And we recommend that the driver disk not be used because they usually contain old, often first version, and often buggy drivers. It is better to get the driver's recent version from the manufacturer.


Yes sorry there about the typing error VGU lol!!
I have also found that if you are using a data transfer switch this can also have the same effect video mode not supported so once i had sorted the resolution the same between both computers no further problems at all.. However a few days later i was given a 30" monitor so i have dumped the transfer switch now and using the other computer just on the one monitor.. Thankyou for making all aware of this mistake and sorry for posting in wrong section.


----------

